# zombie door stop



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

It is what it is

Zombie-Doorstop-Crawling


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's pretty funny


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

A good way to put zombies to use.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

And IT is cool!


----------



## Spooky D (Oct 4, 2011)

Haha that's great. Someone should do zombie wheel chocks for big rigs.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

That is a cool site!
I want this!
http://shop.boingboing.net/product/Dashboard-Zombie


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

So no Santa door stop for this christmas..........


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

A zombie door stop, I knew something was missing in my home decor.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Funny! We should make a full sized one.


----------

